# Venting d/c outdoors



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Quick qestion, if I were to run a duct outside rather than into the bags on my hf collector, would there be a major cloud as I am running a fein type baffle? Am I correct in assuming that this further mod would noticeably increase flow? It's the claimed 2hp with 5" ducts modified to wall mount


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't tell you for sure, but I can say that after filling up a 32 gallon trash can full of dust seperated by my Thein baffle, I had less than a handful of fine dust in the HF plastic bag, so I doubt you would see any sort of big dust cloud.

I think venting to the outside is a great idea, though it could create problems with pulling furnace exhaust gasses etc back into the building. My shop is in my basement and we have a gas fired furnace. I don't vent to the outside as I dont want to pull those fumes back in.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I think you'll be fine. The Thein baffle should get most of the stuff. It should also increase air flow, but be aware that you can increase it too much. The motor may be trying to move so much air it slows down, then draws more amps trying to get up to speed and burns out. I think the chances of that are fairly slim, but many DC companies will ask you to check the motor draw amps to be sure. You could test this in the shop without the bags before you do the hard part. Also, as cburdick pointed out, check for any potential problems...like if you have a gas water heater, furnace, or some other item that may have a backdraft.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My HF 2hp dc is vented to the outside. A 33 gal.(approx.) galvanized trashcan with a cyclone(??) lid is ahead of the impeller. I get no noticeable dust out side. 
I have no way of testing it to be sure, but it appears the suction is better. Before purchasing a 15 amp rated outdoor light remote controller to control the DC, I used an amp probe and found it pulled 14 amps.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am honestly not a huge fan of venting outside. Primarily due to exhausting heated / cooled air to the outside, and the fact that you are dumping those ultra fine particles that you don't want to be breathing, into the air that other folks are breathing. 

Adding a pleated canister filter noticeably increased the airflow on my HF 2HP DC.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Well db, our closest neighbor is 1/2 mile up wind. Besides, with our winds (right now, gusting to 48 mph) there is little chance the very minuscule amount of dust will wend it's way to any nostrils close by. 

I've tested (with my hands) the air coming out of the vent with the hose unconnected to any machine. I feel no warmth when the heater is running. 
No doubt some heat escapes but I think most of it dissipates through the hose before it hits the impeller.




dbhost said:


> I am honestly not a huge fan of venting outside. Primarily due to exhausting heated / cooled air to the outside, and the fact that you are dumping those ultra fine particles that you don't want to be breathing, into the air that other folks are breathing.
> 
> Adding a pleated canister filter noticeably increased the airflow on my HF 2HP DC.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, i think i will give it a trial see how it does. my minimal at best heat source is electric so no worries least as far as oxygen depleation.
Gene thanks for that real world amp's number..is that running amps or start up? i never believed 18 but for the price 14 amps an't bad IMO.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

My HF draws 14 or 15 amps running if I remember correctly, startup will be abt. twice that.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you may consider a summer/winter damper, that could be switched as desired. one direction directs the return to the oudoors, the other direction diverts the returns indoors. at 1200 cfm, that means 1200 cubic feet of heated air is going out the window (per se) every minute. on cold days you could close it to route the return indoors. not sure the heat loss is worth the benefit of sending the return outside.

the other discussion is that venting outside causes a "negative" pressure in your house. that means that outside air will be pulled in somewhere, the easiest openings. summertime would be open windows, etc. wintertime is often the chimney's, where you could be drawing unburnt gases and fumes back into your house. if you have all electric, than its coming in the cracks.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*I did mine a year ago*

I found a plastic garbage can that was alomst exactly the same circumference as the opening for the top bag on my system. I took the bag off and taped the metal opening with three or four wraps of duct tape. Then I squished the plastic garbage can down on the tape real tight and used metal screws to attach the two together.
Next I cut a four inch hole on the center of the bottom of the garbage can, now the top of the system. Then I installed a 90* four inch fitting over the hole with some sillycone and metal screws.. Then with about six feet of cheap four inch pipe I reached the outside wall and there I cut a hole for the pipe to go to the exterior. It works fine! I can never even see the fines that are exiting and there is NEVER a sign of dust on the outside.. I now don't use a dust mask and my small shop is clean and dust free.. Of course there are some large shavings here and there in the shop but all the dust is gone forever.. Might even be fertilizing my yard some..
Big Jim


----------

